# Goldbar Wrasse body turns white sometimes



## michelleandbrett (Dec 19, 2008)

Is it normal or has anyone heard of the goldbar's body loosing most its color and becoming almost white on its body (the head still stays blue)? All water parameters are normal and he's been in the tank for over 2 years- we've had him for about 2 months. It's only happened twice that I've seen and last for only a few hours. Seems to go away when we feed, but we feed twice a day so seems weird that would be related.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Well first off, congrats on the fish. They are very beautiful.

When you say the params are normal what are you calling normal? can we get exact parameters of the tank? alk, SG, mg, cal, NO3, PO4?


----------

